# Hall Sensor Replacement



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

Is this possible without removing the distributor from the car? Or should I just replace the entire distributor?

I have a CEL and this is the only code it's throwing.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

First check the timing. Off timing is a common cause of CPS codes.

What is the actual code? What testing has been done? Be as certain as possible of the actual issue before replacing parts.

You need to remove the distributor and pull the shaft to replace the sensor. Try searching some; there are a few DYI's for this job.

Replacing the distributor is an option; more expensive but less work.


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

Timing is good; the car drives perfectly fine and pulls all the way to redline as well.

I've checked the wiring using a multimeter and it checks out. If it requires pulling the distributor, I think I'll just get a new one anyway as preventative maintenance, and do a tune-up while I'm at it.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

the distributor has to come out, either way. 

mine, my 1st distributor replacement, hall sensor problem soon came back, then replacing only the hall sensor has worked best for me.


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

yes its the only code BUT if you OHM the hall and it is good your belt may be bad or your timing is off
Timing can not be checked by the seat of your pants.


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

skip57 said:


> yes its the only code BUT if you OHM the hall and it is good your belt may be bad or your timing is off
> Timing can not be checked by the seat of your pants.


How do I check the sensor itself? I remember checking the wiring with a multimeter last time, but what would be the procedure for testing the sensor?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

A Bentley manual is one of the most important tools you can have for these cars.

Page 24a-20:

To test CMP sensor

1. Remove fuse 18 from the main fuse/relay panel.

2. Disconnect the harness connector from the camshaft position sensor.

3. Connect a voltmeter between the two outer terminals in the connector and check for voltage with the ignition key on. If voltage is not present, check for wiring faults using the appropriate wiring diagram.
*On 4-cylinder engines, there should be a minimum of 4-volts.

4. If voltage is present, peel back the protective rubber boot on the Hall sensor harness connector and then reconnect it to the sensor. Connect an LED test light between the center terminal and either of the outer terminals.

5. When the starter is actuated, the LED should flicker. If there is no reaction, the Hall sensor is defective and should be replaced.


----------



## jsneed (Jan 26, 2011)

If it's an ABA, the way it runs is irrelelvant.

The ECU will adjust the timing to compensate, since the hall sensor is on the dizzy and not the cam, with the ECU adjusting the timing it will drive normal. What is the actual code? if it's "implausable signal" it's almost certainly a timing issue and not a bad hall sensor.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

To check the timing involves checking the timing marks on the crank and camshaft sproket and on the distributor rotor to housing reference mark.
Valve timing, ignition timing, relative to the crankshaft, visual inspection rather than performance should do it.
Camshaft hall sensor is a lame system by my standards, causes the check engine light to flash off and on randomly and horsepower to fluctuate as ignition timing is affected. Good luck with your next camshaft hall sensor


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

jsneed said:


> What is the actual code? if it's "implausable signal" it's almost certainly a timing issue and not a bad hall sensor.


00515 - Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+

from an older post I made when I first encountered this issue: 



frickingphil said:


> Yeah, I pulled the cover off just now and lined the engine up to O.T. and the distributor rotor is pointing right at the mark. Probably the sensor...I probed the wiring and it looks good, I'm getting the right voltage across the wires with the ignition on.


----------

